
Interview with Ren Zhengfei, Founder and CEO of Chinese Telecom Giant Huawei - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl2jCWDwE8w
======
hhjjkkll
This was an interview? Seems more like a very good PR piece for Huawei's CEO.

~~~
truth_be_told
Jeez; What a disingenuous comment insinuating that there can never be any
decent news about the "big bad" Chinese company and its people.

~~~
hhjjkkll
What is disingenuous about my comment? I think you're reading a lot into it. I
just don't think this video qualifies as an interview in my opinion. If Trump
or some other polarizing figure were given a platform to say whatever he wants
with no scrutiny, most would (rightfully) not consider that an interview
either.

